# Game music?



## Kayla-La (Sep 9, 2006)

Does anyone else have a fondness for video game music? I play almost nothing but RPGs and I've found that in most of them, I love the boss battle themes. I buy game soundtracks all the time. Just recently I traded a commission for a copy of the Final Fantasy Tactics: Advance soundtrack, even.

C'mon, I can't be the only one... right?


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 9, 2006)

OCRemix.org will indicate that you are not alone 

Obviously, not all video game music is created equal, but I do tend to like a lot of what I hear. Bad music can really bring a game down. :/

I think Digital Devil Saga came with a copy of its soundtrack. It might only be certain editions, though. :0

The fourth disc of the PC version of Final Fantasy 8 has two tracks - the first is the game itself, the second is a copy of Eyes On Me


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 9, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> OCRemix.org will indicate that you are not alone
> 
> Obviously, not all video game music is created equal, but I do tend to like a lot of what I hear. Bad music can really bring a game down. :/
> 
> ...



You're right about bad music bringing a game down. But a lot of people don't seem to see it this way, for some reason. I say this because I have several gamer friends and every one of them thinks I'm strange for liking video game music at all. One friend bluntly said "The music isn't important in games" while another one constantly calls me a dork for it (which I don't really mind).

It just seems to be underappreciated.


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 9, 2006)

yes I like videogame music, but mostly only the old stuff cause the new stuff there's an influx of shitty musicians getting the job because either 1.  videogame developers have lowered expectations and it's easy job for the "traditional pros" or 2. johnny someone can produce 10 fruityloops toons for ONLY TEN DOLLARS

both situations are "argh" to me.  So I stick mostly to the older stuff.  Though I do like some new stuff.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 9, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> yes I like videogame music, but mostly only the old stuff cause the new stuff there's an influx of shitty musicians getting the job because either 1.  videogame developers have lowered expectations and it's easy job for the "traditional pros" or 2. johnny someone can produce 10 fruityloops toons for ONLY TEN DOLLARS
> 
> both situations are "argh" to me.  So I stick mostly to the older stuff.  Though I do like some new stuff.



Off topic, but first I have to say I love your user avatar. I miss that show. :<

And yeah. Right now I'm listening to a song from Xenosaga III that doesn't sound like your normal game music, though (for anyone that's played the game, I think it's the song that plays when KOSMOS fights T-elos for the first time in the movie scene). I don't know what I'd label it as. I don't want to say alternative but that's the closest I can think of (no lyrics, though). I might be able to email it if anyone were interested in hearing it (assuming Gmail would let me send it).


----------



## tysla (Sep 9, 2006)

I love video game music as well, and if you are interested, I have a great link for you http://www.bluelaguna.net/.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 9, 2006)

tysla said:
			
		

> I love video game music as well, and if you are interested, I have a great link for you http://www.bluelaguna.net/.



Oh yes, I LOVE that site. I usually use it to see if I want to buy the soundtrack by trying some of the songs first. I'm always afraid it's going to run out of funding and disappear.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Sep 9, 2006)

I hate most video game music. I can't even think of a single tune that I like on a video game. Not sure why though, maybe just sounds cheesy to me or something, I guess


----------



## SlyFox (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys if you want all your favorite games music and maybe a little more  go to Overclocked.com Google it. Its free and they have all the games ever made just about with there best songs revamped and redone to be sexyyyyyy


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 9, 2006)

there are so many good songs in video games.  I like finding piano scores for some of the best ones so i can play them.  Hail the great Nobuo Uematsu!  

A couple of people on FA really like to remixes of v.game music...
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mookie/  <-- he does A Lot!!


----------



## The Sonic God (Sep 10, 2006)

Video game music is just crazy sometimes. Heck, I think some furs here really admire the music from Sonic CD... if you can remember that far back. ^^

1/4 of my playlist in iTunes is videogame music.


----------



## Cyberskunk (Sep 10, 2006)

I like a buncha video game music, both recent and '80s arcade.
If you use google for 'disgaea ost' you'll find a web page with the unofficial soundtrack for Disgaea.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 10, 2006)

Cyberskunk said:
			
		

> I like a buncha video game music, both recent and '80s arcade.
> If you use google for 'disgaea ost' you'll find a web page with the unofficial soundtrack for Disgaea.



I haven't gotten to play Disgaea yet. I'd really like to, but it's always like $70+ bucks. Just haven't been able to afford it yet, but I've heard it's really good.


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh there's alot of VGM fans out there. 
I for one like it so much I have a server dedicated to storing all the VGM I've ever downloaded and bought over the years. How much do I have? Well let's just say I have more music than some radio stations. If you guys are looking to sample a particular album or just looking for some obscure game music don't hesitate to look me up =D.

As for a favorite videogame soundtrack I'd have to say its the Skygunner soundtrack at the moment. But I'm also a huge fan of older chiptune game music. Bah there's just too much to list.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 10, 2006)

Good music? Well...

Any tri-Ace game
Guilty Gear XX and beyond
Melty Blood
Darkstalkers 3


----------



## Suule (Sep 10, 2006)

I like listening to Amiga MODs since Amiga's game music rocked HARDCORE. As for PC games OSTs I love following: 

Wing Commander, X: Beyond The Frontier, Privateer, Hidden and Dangerous, Starcraft.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Sep 10, 2006)

I like VGM, mainly in RPG and especially if its nice orchestra.


----------



## Infinity (Sep 10, 2006)

That's all about I listen to. When DZComposer of Starfox-Online ripped the Starfox Assault and Command music I was in my glory.

What defines a good boss is his/her/it's music. never played FF7, but the One Winged Angel theme is catchy, oh don't forget about the Star Wolf theme too.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 10, 2006)

Kairyu said:
			
		

> Oh there's alot of VGM fans out there.
> I for one like it so much I have a server dedicated to storing all the VGM I've ever downloaded and bought over the years. How much do I have? Well let's just say I have more music than some radio stations. If you guys are looking to sample a particular album or just looking for some obscure game music don't hesitate to look me up =D.
> 
> As for a favorite videogame soundtrack I'd have to say its the Skygunner soundtrack at the moment. But I'm also a huge fan of older chiptune game music. Bah there's just too much to list.



You wouldn't happen to have Breath of Fire III .mp3s, would you? It has some songs I've been trying to find for years. I found them on Bluelaguna.net, but they've got loud, distracting sound effects in the background and I want the pure versions if possible.

Even if you don't, I wouldn't mind looking around to see what you have if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kattywampus (Sep 10, 2006)

Ahh.. Breath of Fire III by Akari Kaida.. one of my favorite soundtracks EVER.  I loved it so much, I bought the CD!  And THEN I found a site with all the tracks, PERIOD.  Published and unpublished.  In fact, they've got almost EVERY video game soundtrack *ever*.....
CLICK HERE-->>  http://gh.ffshrine.org/?r=24746

Every time I go there, I'm scared it's getting shut down or something, but it's been there more than a couple months, providing me with happiness and a bloated harddrive.


----------



## Vegex (Sep 10, 2006)

Dragon Quest always has the best music.


----------



## Kyoujini (Sep 10, 2006)

Like almost everyone, I like Final Fantasy music, especially the music on VII and VIII, got some great memories from those.

Command & Conquer games have got great soundtracks, C&C Red Alert and Red Alert 2 along with the original Command & Conquer are the best.

Shenmue I and II have great music, that really helps with the atmosphere of the games.

There are just too many to mention, Fallout 1 & 2, Silent Hill games and tons of old NES and SNES games.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 10, 2006)

My favorite game soundtracks have always been Xenogears, Symphony of the Night, the Wild Arms series, and the Ys series.


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 10, 2006)

Kayla-La said:
			
		

> Kairyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I have that =D
If you know how to browse using a ftp client I can PM you the login info.
Otherwise you'll have to PM me exactly which songs you would like then I can upload them to you.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 10, 2006)

Kairyu said:
			
		

> Kayla-La said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's okay, I was actually able to find what I was looking for at the link Kattywampus gave to me. I'll keep you in mind if I need a song and I can't find it anywhere, though, if you don't mind.  Thank you!


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 10, 2006)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> Ahh.. Breath of Fire III by Akari Kaida.. one of my favorite soundtracks EVER.  I loved it so much, I bought the CD!  And THEN I found a site with all the tracks, PERIOD.  Published and unpublished.  In fact, they've got almost EVERY video game soundtrack *ever*.....
> CLICK HERE-->>  http://gh.ffshrine.org/?r=24746
> 
> Every time I go there, I'm scared it's getting shut down or something, but it's been there more than a couple months, providing me with happiness and a bloated harddrive.



Thank you SO MUCH. I was finally able to get the measly two songs I'd been looking for for so long from that website! Thank youuuuu!


----------



## Cyberskunk (Sep 11, 2006)

Kayla-La said:
			
		

> Cyberskunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seventy dollars! Wow. That being the case, you could pick up Disgaea 2 instead. That's been keeping me occupied and up late for a number of nights now. Although so far, I preferred Disgaea's storline. But, they're both fine games and Disgaea 2 has souped-up gameplay in some respects.


----------



## Kattywampus (Sep 11, 2006)

Kayla, you get bonus points for liking that soundtrack.  =^_^=
That site is absolutely amazing.  I got all the Katamari soundtracks on there a little while ago.  that made me happy.  They also had Spyro the Dragon!  I was happy to find this stuff, 'cause I haven't been able to hack 'n' rip Playstation discs of their music since I started running WinXP.  Plus, it's a pain in the tail.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 15, 2006)

I own...

Final Fantasy VI Original Soundtrack
Final Fantasy VI Piano Collection
Final Fantasy VII Original Soundtrack
Final Fantasy VIII Original Soundtrack
Final Fantasy VIII Piano Collection
Final Fantasy IX Original Soundtrack
Final Fantasy IX Piano Collection
Final Fantasy Tactics Original Soundtrack

Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete Soundtrack
Lunar: Eternal Blue Complete Soundtrack

Warcraft III: Original Soundtrack(Came with Special Edition Box)

Those are what I've purchased..

I own countless other game MP3s, many from other Final Fantasy titles, KH2, KH, Chronotrigger, and random RPGs, fighting, and racing games. 

I also got a lot of Ocremix.org mp3s. 


You're not alone!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 15, 2006)

I recommend getting any tri-Ace music. You should also trach down Motoi Sakuraba Live!


----------



## Mr Cullen (Sep 16, 2006)

Needs more Fable OST.


----------



## RokKaiser (Sep 16, 2006)

Did anyone get to see the live FF concert in california that happened a while back?  OMG, i wanted to go sooooo bad.  I heard it was awesome, esp since they did the FFVIII theme (can't think of the name... full orchestra plus chior = bliss) with the intro playing on a giant screen behind them~

The Tokyo Orchestra also did a concert with all SSBM music on it... i actuall got a hold of that CD ^_^


----------



## Ultraviolet (Sep 17, 2006)

I like alot of  RPG music out there ^-^

I also happen to like the dirty industrial nasty noise that's in the Silent Hill games. 

I cant really remember much off the top of my head.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 17, 2006)

*RE:  Game music?*

MDK is one of my favorite game soundtracks!


----------



## Ultraviolet (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh MDK , definitely! 

Never ever finished that game though!


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Sep 18, 2006)

Oy, I'm going to get some slagging for saying this, but I enjoyed the music in the Silent Hill series. Laura's Theme that plays over one of the trailers on the bonus DVD with Silent Hill 2 in Europe does it for me. Also, Utada Hikaru singing over the intro and ending of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> MDK is one of my favorite game soundtracks!



MDK? I'm not recalling what that stands for, care to refresh my memory?


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Sep 18, 2006)

MDK= Murder, Death, Kill. The game had you playing as a guy trapped in a techno-rubber stealth suit with parachute wings who carried out missions for the sweary inventor of the suit. Your sidekick was a six-armed, cigar smoking, Uzi-wielding mutt. It was a sequel to a game that I've now forgotten. It was released on the PS2 in early 2001-late 2002, I think.


----------



## Kayla-La (Sep 18, 2006)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> MDK= Murder, Death, Kill. The game had you playing as a guy trapped in a techno-rubber stealth suit with parachute wings who carried out missions for the sweary inventor of the suit. Your sidekick was a six-armed, cigar smoking, Uzi-wielding mutt. It was a sequel to a game that I've now forgotten. It was released on the PS2 in early 2001-late 2002, I think.



That sounds like an interesting game, thank you for the info!


----------



## Suule (Sep 18, 2006)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> MDK= Murder, Death, Kill. The game had you playing as a guy trapped in a techno-rubber stealth suit with parachute wings who carried out missions for the sweary inventor of the suit. Your sidekick was a six-armed, cigar smoking, Uzi-wielding mutt. It was a sequel to a game that I've now forgotten. It was released on the PS2 in early 2001-late 2002, I think.



Err... MDK was released in 1997


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Sep 19, 2006)

*RE:Â Â Game music?*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> diarmaidhuthence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bugger, you're right. Sorry, that's the sequel MDK2:Armageddon I've described. Ooops, ooops, ooops, sorry, sorry, sorry.


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm still waiting for a sign of a King of Fighters: Maximum Impact 2 soundtrack to be made available... Fucking damn the music was awesome. It's a crime that no one has yet to share it with other people.

The new Fist of the North Star arcade fighting game also had a good soundtrack... Still yet to be released. *Sigh*


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 20, 2006)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for a sign of a King of Fighters: Maximum Impact 2 soundtrack to be made available... Fucking damn the music was awesome. It's a crime that no one has yet to share it with other people.
> 
> The new Fist of the North Star arcade fighting game also had a good soundtrack... Still yet to be released. *Sigh*


Haha I guess you skipped my post completely.
I'm willing to share the KoF Maximum Impact 2 OST though. Just PM me and I'll hook you up =o.


----------

